# CAO Flavours Moontrance Petit Corona Cigar Review - Well....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Tried this one because we sell it at my bar and I wanted to be knowledgable. Pretty much what I expected. Basically a glorified Swisher. Well const...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Moontrance Petit Corona Cigar Review - Well....


----------

